# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 - selvitys, joka sisältää pikaraitiotieselvityksen, on nyt käynnistymässä. Ks. linkit ja siteerattu juttu alla. 

Turun ympäristö- ja kaavoituslautakunta 5.2.2008

Turun Sanomat 6.2.2008




> Turun seutu selvittää pikaraitiotien ja nopeat bussilinjat
> 
> Turun Sanomat
> 
> Turun kaupunkiseudulla tehdään laajaa selvitystyö, jonka kohteena ovat joukkoliikenteen vaihtoehdot. Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 -selvityksessä on määrä pohtia mm. seudullisen pikaraitiotien rakentamista.
> 
> Selvitys aiotaan tehdä vuoden 2008 aikana.
> 
> Selvityksen teko oli tiistaina esillä Turun ympäristö- ja kaavoituslautakunnassa. Se päätti hyväksyä esitetyn tarjouspyynnön lähettämisen.
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Loistavaa! Toivottavasti selvitystä tehtäessä pidetään tiiviisti yhtä TASE 2025-työryhmän kanssa, jotta mahdollisesti käyttöönotettava tekniikka ja kalusto olisi samaa molemmissa kaupungeissa alentaen kustannuksia. Muutenkin työ vaikuttaa pitkälti Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmän vaihtoehtojen vertailun kaltaiselta.

----------


## -Epex82-

Turun seudun linja-autoisännät ja grynderit pitävät huolen, että mitään raideliikennettä ei synny.Olkaa rauhassa vaan, ei pelkoa.
TLO ja Vainio torppaavat hankkeet viimeistään.

----------


## ultrix

> Turun seudun linja-autoisännät ja grynderit pitävät huolen, että mitään raideliikennettä ei synny.Olkaa rauhassa vaan, ei pelkoa.
> TLO ja Vainio torppaavat hankkeet viimeistään.


Muodostavatko Turun seudun liikennöitsijät ja rakennusliikkeiden osakkaat/omistajat Turun kaupungin tai naapurikuntien valtuustoissa enemmistön?

----------


## -Epex82-

Turussa yhteensä kolme vuotta asuneena, ja edelleen Turun Sanomia tilaavana voin sanoa, että Turun tauti on fakta homma. Kaupunki on täynnä erilaista kähmintää, loosia ja Raunistulan veljestä, jotka pienessä piirissä sopivat asiat. Turku on taloudellisesti aivan onnettomassa tilassa, rikkaat muuttavat lähikuntiin ja Turku jatkaa riitelyä Pennisillasta ja toriparkista. Kaikki Anderssonin, Puolimatkan & Co tempaukset ovat kyllä niin tunnettuja, että on selvää kuka Turussa käyttää valtaa. Turun tauti on ikävä kyllä, totisinta totta.

Nämä "eminenssit", Olli A.Mannit, Lahoniityt ja muut Juhani Lepän kaverit syövät raksafirmojen, bussifirmojen ja grynderien kädestä. Turku on mätä.

Ja tässä vähän lisää lukemista:
http://www.talouselama.fi/docview.do?f_id=1143734

http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...3,1:0:0:0:0:0:

Turun raitioliikennettä hoitaa tulevaisuudessakin se Valion romuratikassa oleva jäätelökioski.

Yritysilmapiiristä täällä:
http://www.taloforum.fi/viewtopic.ph...=383&start=150

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarjouspyyntö selvityksestä on nyt auki 25.4.2008 asti. 

Hankintailmoitus Turun sivuilla

Tarjouspyyntö

Tarjouspyynnön loppupuolella on työohjelma, josta saa käsityksen asiasisällöstä.

----------


## sebastin

v. 2020 Turussa ajettakoon busseilla. Tampere ja Oulu on kiireisemmät ja tärkeämmät raidejoukkoliikennekaupungit.

----------


## jhaarni

> v. 2020 Turussa ajettakoon busseilla. Tampere ja Oulu on kiireisemmät ja tärkeämmät raidejoukkoliikennekaupungit.


Sulla on kyllä hyvä asenne. Ehkä Turkukin voi ihan rauhassa suunnitella omia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiään, kun ei sitä suunnittelua vielä ole valtakunnallisesti keskitetty.

- Janne

----------


## -Epex82-

Ei hätää pojat! Kyllä TLO, Vainio ja tietenkin Anderssonin Simo sekä Nyholm ja kumppanit pitävät huolen, että ratikkaa ei tule! Kaupunginjohtaja Mikko Pukkinenkin ilmoitti vastustavansa. Joten ei tule varmasti  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Sitä uutta selvitystä lukiessa tulee mieleen että tekijät eivät ole ajan tasalla. 
Väitetään että Raisiossa voisi Ukp:n junat kohdata, väärin, pohjoispään välivaihteet purettu. Myöskään selvittelijät eivät halua pysähdystä Ihalassa, vaan sanotaan että Nuorikkala palvelee Raisiota. Pyh, Ihalalainen ei aja autolla mihinkään kauas pellolle oottamaan junaa, vaan suhauttaa 7:ssä minuutissa  omalla autolla Turun keskustaan. Tietysti, jos Jyrkkälään olisi kunnon tie Ihalasta, voisi paikalliset menne sieltä kyytiin. 

Selvityksessä sanottiin suorasanaisesti ettei junan haluta kilpailevan paikkuribussien kanssa Turun seudulla ja siksi ei ole paljoa pysäkkejä. Naantalin liikennettä ei edes haluttu selvittää, vaikka Loimaan/Salon junat kannattaisi oikeasti ajaa sinne.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

JSL, kommentoit ilmeisesti RHK:n teettämää ratateknistä ja liikenteellistä selvitystä Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunista v. 2008?

Selvyyden vuoksi: 

Kommentoimasi selvitys ei ole sama asia kuin nyt käynnistyvä työ.

Kommentoimassasi selvityksessä käsitellyt paikallisjunat ja nyt käynnistyvässä selvityksessä tarkasteltavat pikaraitiotiet ovat kaksi erillistä hanketta, joilla toki on merkittäviä synergioita.

Raision kohtaamispaikan ottaminen uudelleen käyttöön edellyttää tarvittaessa tietysti vaihteiden palauttamista. 

Muutoin ansiokkaassa kommentoimassasi selvityksessä on Turun seudun ydinalueen osalta pari selvää puutetta kuten parin pysäkin (Ihala ja Varissuo) karsiminen "bussien kanssa kilpailun" takia ilman muita asiaperusteita.
Pysäkkien paikkoja ei tulla päättämään yksin kommentoimasi selvityksen perusteella.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mitenkä voimakas tuo tahtotila Turussa mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä. Olen yli 50v. Vieläkö ajelen raitsikassa Turussa


Riippuu siitä pitkäänkö aiot elää. 

Pikaraitiotieselvityksen seuraava vaihe (Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020) käynnistyy viimeinkin lomakauden jälkeen ja parhaillaan mm. kootaan lähtötietoa. Konsultteina ovat WSP ja TTK Karlsruhe.

Turun kaupungin tiedote 1.7.2008




> 1.7.2008
> Turun seudulle halutaan yhteinen tehokas joukkoliikennejärjestelmä
> 
> Turku, Kaarina, Naantali, Raisio, Lieto, Piikkiö ja Varsinais-Suomen Liitto teettävät yhdessä selvityksen siitä, minkälainen seudullinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä olisi toimivin ja tehokkain niin asukkaiden kuin kuntienkin kannalta. Selvityksen tekeminen on alkamassa ja työn on määrä valmistua ensi keväänä.
> 
> Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 nimisen selvityksen teettämisestä päätti Paras -hankkeen joukkoliikennetyöryhmä. Ryhmän puheenjohtajan, Turun joukkoliikennejohtaja Sirpa Kortteen mukaan yhteisenä tavoitteena on tehokas, houkutteleva ja yhtenäinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.
> 
> - Tähän ei päästä ainoastaan reittejä ja kalustoa koskevin päätöksin, vaan tarvitaan myös yhteistä seudullista joukkoliikennejärjestelmää tukevia kaavoituksellisia päätöksiä, Sirpa Korte painottaa.
> Pikaraitiotie yksi kolmesta vaihtoehdosta
> ...

----------


## Albert

> Riippuu siitä pitkäänkö aiot elää. 
> Pikaraitiotieselvityksen seuraava vaihe (Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020) käynnistyy viimeinkin lomakauden jälkeen ja parhaillaan mm. kootaan lähtötietoa. Konsultteina ovat WSP ja TTK Karlsruhe.


Kiitos tiedosta.
Sem pare vaa mut eikös siel Turus ol kuitenki oltu aika verkkaissi?
Ja kukapa sitä elinpäiviensä määrää edes haluaa tietää. Mutta keskimääräistä olisi pari vuosikymmentä jäljellä. :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sem pare vaa mut eikös siel Turus ol kuitenki oltu aika verkkaissi?


Onhan sitä aikaa kulunut, mutta toisaalta asia on myös kypsynyt, on poliitikot ja virkamiehet käyneet katselemassa moisia vekottimia ulkomailla ja naureskelu ajatukselle on nykyisin kovin vähäistä. Samoin Liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon saatiin maininta, että raideliikenne Turussa ja Tampereella olisi hallituksenkin mielestä ihan ok seuraavan tai sitä seuraavan hallituksen maksettavaksi.

----------


## JSL

Juu, tarkoitin tuossa ylemmässä postauksessa RHK:n selvitystä. Jos olen käsittänyt oikein, niin Turun seudun lähijunaliikenteestä on ajankohtaisia asiakirjoja ainakin tuo "haukkumani" RHK:n selvitys, maakuntaliiton selvitys Ukp:n matkustajajunista ja tämä uusi, tuleva 2020-selvitys?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ehdotus: Joukkoliikennelautakunta päättää esittää kaupunginhallitukselle, että kaupunginhallitus määrää pikaraitiotien valmistelulle kaupungin vastuutahon sekä käynnistää pikaraitiotien yleissuunnittelun MAL-aiesopimuksessa kuvatulla tavalla vuonna 2012.


Eli ei tämä onneksi ole mitenkään olennaisesti muuttunut, edelleen esitetään yleissuunnitelman laatimista.

----------


## 339-DF

Turusta juuri tulleen tiedon mukaan tuo edelliseen viestiin linkkaamani päätösehdotus on lautakunnan tämänpäiväisessä kokouksessa hyväksytty.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Isoja, odotettuja uutisia:

*Turun seudun rakennemalli 2035* 

Loppuraportin ehdotus on valmistunut.

Rakennemalli 2035-sivusto
Kartta
Loppuraportti
Rakennemalli sisältää raitiotieverkon ja runkobussiverkon tavoitevuodelle 2035. Raitiotieverkko käsittää Turun seudun joukkoliikenne 2020 - selvityksen linjasuunnat Kauppatorilta suuntiin
1. Kupittaa-Varissuo
2. Harittu - Kaarina
3. Martti - Majakkaranta - Hirvensalo
4. Humalistonkatu - Linnakaupunki - Satama 
5. Länsikeskus - Raisio
6. Hepokulta - Nättinummi - Runosmäki

Lisäksi rakennemallissa on Kaarinan linjalta kokonaan uuteen maankäyttöön tukeutuva haara Lemunniemelle.

Muut pääsuunnat on katettu runkobussilinjastolla. Tarkastelussa on lisäksi harvempaan asutuille alueille "tiheitä seutulinjoja", jotka ovat runkobussityyppinen palvelu, jossa kuitenkaan vuoroväli ei ole 10 minuuttia läpi arkipäivän.

*Turun seudun MAL-aiesopimus:*
Aiesopimusluonnos

MAL-aiesopimus sisältää joukkoliikenteen osalta:
- Seudullisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen
- Runkobussien kehittämisen
- Pikaraitiotien yleissuunnitelman
- Matkakeskuksen
- ESA-radan toteuttamisen edistämisen
- Henkilöraideliikenteen käynnistämisen Turku-Salo-välillä VR:n ostosopimuksessa (sopimuskausi 2012 alkaen)
- Liikkumisen ohjauksen koordinoinnin

----------


## 339-DF

Vielä en ole kaikkea ehtinyt lukea. Luonnoksen sivulla 42 on esitetty ratikkalinjat hyvin. Mutta miksi Hirvensalon ratikka on noin kiertävä? Eikö sitä saa suoremmaksi?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Hirvensalon raitiolinjan linjausvaihtoehdoista pitää tehdä yleissuunnitelmassa tekninen selvitys, jota ei rakennemallin yhteydessä ollut mahdollista tehdä. Hirvensalon osalta on useita vaihtoehtoja, joista nyt esitettiin vain yksi. Raitiotie voidaan vetää vanhan sillan paikalta suoraan Majakkarannalta pohjoisrantaan esitetylle uudelle alueelle, mutta ei ole tietoa, millainen silta tarvittaisiin. Kävely- ja pyöräilysiltaa on harkittu avattavaksi, mutta se on raitiotiesillalle todennäköisesti epärealistista. Vanhan sillan paikan ja uuden sillan välissä on suuret venesatamat.

Asia siis selviää jatkotöissä, kun on mm. pohdittu siltakysymys.

----------

